# My friend has Series 2



## jokerje (Sep 13, 2014)

I was thinking about getting from him...I wantt o use it to record TV and replace a windows 7 computer I am using Media Center to record stuff with. Is it possible to use with out a subscription?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

You already asked this question and you're not supposed to ask in multiple forums.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=520913


----------

